# Weekend report - La. Marsh



## Capt. Pappy Kenney (Oct 4, 2007)

Friday, Fished the La. Marsh area. Limit of 75 specs., 6 reds, white trout and a few other fish. Lots of throw backs.

Sat., 40 specs, 8 reds, drum,







white trout and others. Lots of throw backs.

Sun., limit of 50 specs, 2 bulls. Lots of small trout.

All caught on live shrimp under a cork.

Fall fishing in the La. Marsh is spectacular.

Give me a call and lets go fishing. Bayou Caddy is just 2 1/2 hours from Pensacola and we have casinos.

Capt. Pappy Kenney

985-290-5764

Email: [email protected]


----------

